# I need ferret poo!



## StephSpain (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi all, yes I know this may sound a bit wacky but...

I live in a yurt in rural Spain which has a mouse infestation. We can't get a cat or put down poison for various reasons... and getting a ferret as a pet is apparently tricky here.

I know ferret smells repel rodents and wondered if any of you would mind packaging up a bit of ferret bedding/litter etc and sending it to me? I would pay you for the trouble... there are sprays on the market but I suspect going straight to the source is better! 

Can't believe I am the kind of person who asks total strangers for ferret dung - isn't life surprising?


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry to bump this but am I the only one who thinks this is weird? And why can't he just get ferrets in hos own country for that or simply put something else down that they dislike? I donno whether ferrets poop does actually even have that much of affect on them unless they are familiar with it being a predator. I donno try some cat poop?  Also a bit of a waste of money really as it will soon rot away and therefore not very useful for long term.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

It really does stink though so you never know!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

StephSpain said:


> isn't life surprising?


You're telling me; it certainly is. You just never know what is round the corner.



Taishi said:


> Sorry to bump this but am I the only one who thinks this is weird?


Really weird; you two don't know each other by any chance, do you?


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

CuteRotts said:


> It really does stink though so you never know!


As does any really and cats are easier to get hold of, infact ya don't even need to ask anyone, they'll just shit in your garden even without an invitation 



Calvine said:


> You're telling me; it certainly is. You just never know what is round the corner.
> 
> Really weird; you two don't know each other by any chance, do you?


I don't see what I've done or said to warrent that accusation. I get that there's a thread for "worse member" but I don't think it should be taken litterally and there's no need to be like that toward new members! Infact I don't even see why you feel a need to post in this section of the forum when ferrets clearly aren't your area! So for whatever reason you think I'm weird, what does that make you?!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Taishi said:


> As does any really and cats are easier to get hold of, infact ya don't even need to ask anyone, they'll just shit in your garden even without an invitation
> 
> I don't see what I've done or said to warrent that accusation. I get that there's a thread for "worse member" but I don't think it should be taken litterally and there's no need to be like that toward new members! Infact I don't even see why you feel a need to post in this section of the forum when ferrets clearly aren't your area! So for whatever reason you think I'm weird, what does that make you?!


So you think it's completely normal to ask random strangers on the internet to box up animal sh1t and mail it to you?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Taishi said:


> I don't see what I've done or said to warrent that accusation.


What accusation?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Taishi said:


> As does any really and cats are easier to get hold of, infact ya don't even need to ask anyone, they'll just shit in your garden even without an invitation
> 
> I don't see what I've done or said to warrent that accusation. I get that there's a thread for "worse member" but I don't think it should be taken litterally and there's no need to be like that toward new members! Infact I don't even see why you feel a need to post in this section of the forum when ferrets clearly aren't your area! So for whatever reason you think I'm weird, what does that make you?!


No-one's accusing you of anything. It's just a little bit strange that the OP seems to want random people to mail her pieces of animal cr4p. I'm not entirely convinced the OP is being serious-but you clearly think she is.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> So you think it's completely normal to ask random strangers on the internet to box up animal sh1t and mail it to you?


Let's be honest, @FeelTheBern, and give credit where it is due: OP did offer to refund the poo-stage.



Taishi said:


> I don't even see why you feel a need to post in this section of the forum when ferrets clearly aren't your area!


That is actually none of your business; I can post wherever I choose. If you chose to post in the cat section, I would not interfere.



Taishi said:


> you think I'm weird, what does that make you?!


I did not say YOU were weird as I don't know you. But weird that two guys of similar age join the forum a day apart, one looking for ferret/s and one looking for ferret sh!t. I did not accuse you of anything and certainly did not say YOU or the other poster were weird.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Taishi said:


> Sorry to bump this but am I the only one who thinks this is weird?


Your own terminology.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Taishi said:


> As does any really and cats are easier to get hold of, infact ya don't even need to ask anyone, they'll just shit in your garden even without an invitation
> 
> I don't see what I've done or said to warrent that accusation. I get that there's a thread for "worse member" but I don't think it should be taken litterally and there's no need to be like that toward new members! Infact I don't even see why you feel a need to post in this section of the forum when ferrets clearly aren't your area!


So you can confirm that ferrets are not @Calvine's area because she thinks that mailing their waste to random people is a bit odd? I own fish and I'd be a bit surprised if people wanted to buy fish crap on the internet. Likewise I'm sure Calvine would be surprised if people wanted to buy cat sh1t online.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> a bit surprised


Just a bit surprised? Nothing more . . .gobsmacked for example? Speechless possibly. I don't normally laugh this early in the morning, but . . .


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Just a bit surprised? Nothing more . . .gobsmacked for example? Speechless possibly. I don't normally laugh this early in the morning, but . . .


I suppose that was...reverse exaggeration. If the OP does have a genuine rodent issue, I can imagine there are far better solutions than ferret waste. Clearly they have internet access so they could buy traps/killer/deterrent online.


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

First of all FTB, I was stating that is is weird, so I'm in total agreement with you and clearly not saying that its normal at all! Second, its clear to me that Calvine does not own ferrets for two obvious reasons; one, their icon is of cats, no ferrets so to me that says "cat owner" or at least someone who clearly likes cats, doesn't mean they don't own nore like ferrets but thats first observation, second is when they said to me in my thread that they obviously never looked up places or forums to buy ferrets and didn't seem all that well informed about availablity or where to look, so unless they of course tried the general public that to me says the probably don't have one. Not that their suggestion to try animal rescues or ferret dedicated forums was a bad thing but its not entirely a good thing either as most so-called dedicated ferret forums aren't maintained by pet owners, they're run by hunters and hunters have an entirely different opinion on how to take care of one let alone whether they have good quality breeds themselves that ain't going to die on ya within a month or so, I speak from experiance in this regard. Thirdly, yes they were accusing me, they called me weird for no apparent reason. Fourth and lastely there is no need for quad posting, put what ya need to say in one post like I just did.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Taishi said:


> First of all FTB, I was stating that is is weird, so I'm in total agreement with you and clearly not saying that its normal at all! Second, its clear to me that Calvine does not own ferrets for two obvious reasons; one, their icon is of cats, no ferrets so to me that says "cat owner" or at least someone who clearly likes cats, doesn't mean they don't own nore like ferrets but thats first observation, second is when they said to me in my thread that they obviously never looked up places or forums to buy ferrets and didn't seem all that well informed about availablity or where to look, so unless they of course tried the general public that to me says the probably don't have one. Not that their suggestion to try animal rescues or ferret dedicated forums was a bad thing but its not entirely a good thing either as most so-called dedicated ferret forums aren't maintained by pet owners, they're run by hunters and hunters have an entirely different opinion on how to take care of one let alone whether they have good quality breeds themselves that ain't going to die on ya within a month or so, I speak from experiance in this regard. Thirdly, yes they were accusing me, they called me weird for no apparent reason. Fourth and lastely there is no need for quad posting, put what ya need to say in one post like I just did.


Show me where Calvine called you wierd.


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> Show me where Calvine called you wierd.





Calvine said:


> You're telling me; it certainly is. You just never know what is round the corner.
> 
> *Really weird; you two don't know each other by any chance, do you?*


 THIS is is what people say toward someone when they believe that they are behaving in the same manner.


----------

